

Ask HN:can you name me successful solo (one man) startup? - umen

can you please give me example of one man start up that has succeed ?
======
mixmax
Richard Branson seems to be doing OK.

------
jasonrojas
plenty of fish, I think he makes $10 million a year or so.

~~~
jasonrojas
For your reading pleasure: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/and-the-
money-comes-rol...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/and-the-money-comes-
rolling-in.html)

"Today, according to the research firm Hitwise, his creation is the largest
dating website in the U.S. and quite possibly the world. Its traffic is four
times that of the dating pioneer Match, which has annual revenue of $350
million and a staff that numbers in the hundreds. Until 2007, Frind had a
staff of exactly zero."

I think you can call that successful.

------
delano
Balsamiq

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=262258>

~~~
umen
yeah i was reading his blog ,great example

------
fezzl
By one man, do you mean started by one man or started and still run by one
man?

~~~
umen
also yes.

------
byoung2
Ebay - Pierre Omidyar, Amazon - Jeff Bezos

------
seasoup
Mint

